# Firing Squad Or Hanging? AG Candidate Wants Death Penalty For Corrupt Lawmakers



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

SACRAMENTO, Calif. (AP) - A Republican candidate for California attorney general said Friday that state lawmakers who are found guilty of crimes that endanger the lives of others should face the death penalty.
Phil Wyman, who spent 17 years in the state Legislature, said he was motivated by the case of Democratic Sen. Leland Yee. Yee faces federal charges that include an attempt to coordinate an international gun-running scheme from the Philippines.
Wyman also criticized Democratic Attorney General Kamala Harris for being "silent as a mouse" on the corruption cases that have marred the state Senate this year. A campaign spokesman for Harris declined comment.
Wyman said in a news release and subsequent telephone interview that the "most egregious" abusers of their public office, if convicted, should be able to choose their method of death - public hanging, firing squad or lethal injection - as a deterrent to others.

http://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2014...te-wants-death-penalty-for-corrupt-lawmakers/


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

> SACRAMENTO, Calif. (AP) - A Republican candidate for California attorney general said Friday that state lawmakers who are found guilty of crimes that endanger the lives of others should face the death penalty.


By definition - does that include the passage of gun control bills that deprive law-abiding owners of the ability to possess firearms? Hmm...

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

I'll vote for this.


----------



## nemedic (May 25, 2011)

You forgot one option. They should add in an option to bring back old sparky.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

nemedic said:


> You forgot one option. They should add in an option to bring back old sparky.


Only if they want to power it using solar or wind energy. Going green is the new thing and non-toxic lead ammo would still be cheaper.

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


----------



## nemedic (May 25, 2011)

frank said:


> Only if they want to power it using solar or wind energy. Going green is the new thing and non-toxic lead ammo would still be cheaper.
> 
> Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 jigawatts


If we are talking cheaper, I hear that the military is looking for a cheaper, biodegradable bayonet practice dummy......


----------

